# Fair Wages for Uber Drivers



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

*Fair Wages for Uber Drivers*
http://mobile.nytimes.com/2015/09/30/opinion/fair-wages-for-uber-drivers.html?referer=https://www.google.com/&_r=0

Uber Case Highlights Outdated Worker Protection Laws


----------



## ubershiza (Jan 19, 2015)

Driving is not a viable job anymore. How many drivers are stuck paying car loans and after all expenses are just about making ends meet.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

Driving has never been a lucrative job and Uber only made it worse.

Why do you think most taxi drivers are recent immigrants with few other job skills?


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

KeJorn said:


> *Fair Wages for Uber Drivers*
> http://mobile.nytimes.com/2015/09/30/opinion/fair-wages-for-uber-drivers.html?referer=https://www.google.com/&_r=0
> 
> Uber Case Highlights Outdated Worker Protection Laws


POST # 1/KeJorn: Hyperlinked News?
He did it up nice !
What's that ? Did it suffice ?
"Double-shot" means Thank You... TWICE!

Let me not Digress from the Greater
Good, of Our Own St. Comity of Chic-
ago, who a short 16.4 months ago
launched a "NewsMeister Initiative"
that has brought OVER EIGHT THOU-
SAND News/NewsRelated Threads to
You Folks, the More than 30,000 Se-
quentially Numbered Membership 
Applicants, and by so doing, Transform
the UPNF of Yesteryear and make it
the World's Biggest A-B TNC Commun-
ity and Learning Resource.

Please join me in Thanking Our # 1
Notable, chi1cabby , for his Unflag-
ging Energy and Longstanding
Altruism.

Bison Admires.
Bison Inspires!


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

Back in the day, you had to have someone with a shotgun next to you while you drove the horses for the stagecoach. We should count our blessings.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Old Rocker said:


> Back in the day, you had to have someone with a shotgun next to you while you drove the horses for the stagecoach. We should count our blessings.


POST # 5/Old Rocker: Although my
28" bbl. Remington 870
will put 8 Slugs into 8" at 200 yards,
I find that G-21 "Gets the Job Done!"


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> the World's Biggest A-B TNC Commun-
> ity and Learning Resource


A-B...or A-Z?
chi1cabby is the bees knees, I tell ya!!!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

ReviTULize said:


> A-B...or A-Z?
> chi1cabby is the bees knees, I tell ya!!!


POST # 7/ReviTULize: "App-Based"
Enjoy St. Comity
while you can. He plans to "cut back
radically in preparation for a New
Job in Early 2016." I hope that info
is O.K. to release ?

https://uberpeople.net/posts/480289

Bison Wistful, again.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 7/ReviTULize: "App-Based"
> Enjoy St. Comity
> while you can. He plans to "cut back
> radically in preparation for a New
> ...


Thanks Casuale Haberdasher I missed that post. Like a few others...I have met chi1cabby personally and know first-hand that he will succeed.

Now that I am cutting back my online hours, I will help inform the general Uber-newcomers of it's shady ways. BTW...I am an advocate for TNC's, but Uber is rock-bottom

Also, my new "squirrel!" ('UP' movie reference) word-tagline will be "download Rideshare Timer!!!". Simple and cheap app. Movement has been slow, but everyone that gets it...loves it. We are meeting with devs soon to add some really cool new features.


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

KeJorn said:


> *Fair Wages for Uber Drivers*
> http://mobile.nytimes.com/2015/09/30/opinion/fair-wages-for-uber-drivers.html?referer=https://www.google.com/&_r=0
> 
> Uber Case Highlights Outdated Worker Protection Laws


"Our workplace laws need updating, but not for the reasons the article states. Having a say over hours, or the option to quit if conditions are bad, does not convert workers into entrepreneurs who can forgo basic protections like minimum wage.

Moved by Uber's and Lyft's lofty promises, one Seattle driver, Takele Gobena, borrowed money to buy a car that met company requirements and began driving 55 hours weekly. His earnings, after expenses, amounted to $2.65 an hour. Sure, he _could_ quit, but he owed $8,500 on the car that drove his bosses' profits.

We _should_ update our workplace laws - to ensure that workers like Mr. Gobena can work for a fair wage and a better life, no matter what their classification or their bosses' claims about what they want. We'd all benefit if these innovative companies stopped battling every attempt to improve working conditions and instead honed a business model that doesn't rely on a cheap, unprotected work force."

I'm so glad someone wrote (and the NY Times printed it) an OpEd responding to the piece in DealBook, which was all for allowing companies to exploit workers by using the I/C model to avoid having to deal with labor and tax laws. This is not just about Uber and it's drivers, this issue also potentially impacts millions of other workers in this country.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Gemgirlla said:


> "Our workplace laws need updating, but not for the reasons the article states. Having a say over hours, or the option to quit if conditions are bad, does not convert workers into entrepreneurs who can forgo basic protections like minimum wage.
> 
> Moved by Uber's and Lyft's lofty promises, one Seattle driver, Takele Gobena, borrowed money to buy a car that met company requirements and began driving 55 hours weekly. His earnings, after expenses, amounted to $2.65 an hour. Sure, he _could_ quit, but he owed $8,500 on the car that drove his bosses' profits.
> 
> ...


And what's really sad...
...drivers allow themselves to be exploited.


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 1/KeJorn: Hyperlinked News?
> He did it up nice !
> What's that ? Did it suffice ?
> "Double-shot" means Thank You... TWICE!
> ...


Many thanks to chi1cabby! He is primarily responsible for keeping me informed of Uber News and the on going legal issues! Certainly much smarter than most lawyers


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

ReviTULize said:


> And what's really sad...
> ...drivers allow themselves to be exploited.


You're right and it's time they realize this and start taking care of themselves. Uber drivers are not the first workers in history to be exploited and then wake up and stand up against it. Unfortunately, it often requires collective action with others. Alone people generally don't feel they have the power to do anything about it. Of course, driving is a choice. But, why should 100,000s of drivers just quit without collectively trying to make it better for everyone. If they do, Uber and other corporations that exploit workers win and will continue to do so. There is power in numbers. We live in the U.S.A. The land of rebels. Let's start acting like it.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

Pretty funny (and true)...

*Why Uber Is Terrible - Cracked Explains*
_



_


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 5/Old Rocker: Although my
> 28" bbl. Remington 870
> will put 8 Slugs into 8" at 200 yards,
> I find that G-21 "Gets the Job Done!"


^^^
Friend of mine just sold me his Mossberg 930 Tactical. 
Gotta get to the range.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Friend of mine just sold me his Mossberg 930 Tactical.
> Gotta get to the range.


POST #:15/Uber-Doober: The Haber-
dasher esta
envioso mucho ! That's the an Evo-
lution of the model [590A1] that
USMC used until Benelli got the con-
tract. For a MAGNUM improvement
in functionality, secure and retrofit
the Knoxx Compstock, which REALLY
reduces recoil. Practice makes Perfect.
Shotty practice is Shoulder-abusive!
The difference is Day & Night.

Congratulations & Safe shooting!
Bison: Jus' Lil' envious. Sigh.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST #:15/Uber-Doober: The Haber-
> dasher esta
> envioso mucho ! That's the an Evo-
> lution of the model [590A1] that
> ...


oohrah


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

KeJorn said:


> oohrah


POST # 17/KeJorn: Not really up-to-date
with how T'day's 
Marine feels on the Benelli vs. 590A1.
I HAVE read that they dearly wish to
upgrade from a Beretta 9mm to .45ACP
in a reliable DoubleStack platform.

Bison misses his .38 Super.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

Survey for all TNC drivers in the U.S.
https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/PQ22Q9R

FB Polling group
https://www.facebook.com/groups/RIPCenter/


----------



## Driving4Dollars (Feb 10, 2016)

It's great you have been organizing a Driver network in Chicago. You are ahead of most other cities. Now. see this post on UberPeople for what I think is the best next step. Debate the best upfront fee amount to charge, reach consensus and go citywide!

Here's the post with my suggestion to all drivers:

*Drivers: want to make a fair amount using Uber and Lyft? We already have the power to do it!*

-Driving4Dollars


----------

